# Ping-pong



## Guest

Hello ex-pats in Japan,

I want to enjoy some competitive table tennis. Does anyone know of a ping-pong venue? I've heard of halls where it's popular to enjoy a night of ping-pong while "ball girls" help by running after errant shots. Just want to go and improve my game. Thanks.


----------



## Lily22

I'm not an expat but a local (will be an expat soon to France)... But yep! There are ping-pong bars, as well as public gymnasiums where you can rent a table (more serious players there). I know there's a ping-pong bar in Nakameguro, and I've been to a gymnasium in eastern Tokyo (a couple of stations from Nihonbashi, will need to look up details) to play. If you know which area in Tokyo you're looking for, I may be able to get you details. Cheers!

Lily


----------



## Guest

Lily22 said:


> I'm not an expat but a local (will be an expat soon to France)... But yep! There are ping-pong bars, as well as public gymnasiums where you can rent a table (more serious players there). I know there's a ping-pong bar in Nakameguro, and I've been to a gymnasium in eastern Tokyo (a couple of stations from Nihonbashi, will need to look up details) to play. If you know which area in Tokyo you're looking for, I may be able to get you details. Cheers!
> 
> Lily



Thank you very much, Lily. I hope you are safe and well. Prayers and wishes for Japan during this trying time.


----------



## larabell

There's a sports bar in Honancho (Marunouchi-sen) that has a number of tables (among other things, like darts, billiards, etc.). I've only been once and I didn't see any ball girls. If you come up the west exit it's across the street on the 2nd floor.


----------

